# How do I fix the digital dash



## S14_Sam (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a 1990 Maxima with the digital dash and it has to warm up before it starts to work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

have u tried takin' apart to c if u need to re-solder the contacts??? maybe thats what u need to do to it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

When Nissan made these digital dash power boxes (which all are prone to failure) they used cheap solder. Sometimes it get's brittle and breaks. That's probably your problem. Look under the dash for a box that is about 4 inches square and 1 1/2 thick and pull it out and take it apart. See if any wires are broken off or any solder has broken it's connection. 

From the factory these pieces are 500 bucks, so that's out of the question in your case. But maybe a junkyard in Jackson will get you another one for cheap.


----------

